# power 1000 mosfet old school



## xjoeyc23x (Oct 18, 2010)

hows this behemoth for sq? any one run one or had ran one before?


----------



## xjoeyc23x (Oct 18, 2010)

also whats a good price for one of these


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

SQ wise, there is certainly better available, however, brute power counts for a lot. I spent a lot of time in a friends car in high school that ran a Power 1000 to 6 15's and a Power 650 to separates. By far one of the loudest cars I spent time with to date, but.......SQ wasn't what he was shooting for back then.

Value wise........I say it's worth 5 bucks, just tell me your paypal ID and I will grudgingly give you the money


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

Only heard one time. I cant say they do or dont have good sq. The guy that had one used it to run a hundred speakers loudly. This was back in the early 90's, so sq wasnt really a goal. No matter what you do, power will not be the issue.


----------



## xjoeyc23x (Oct 18, 2010)

i didnt think power would be the issue lol thanks for the replies


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I could be wrong, but I believe the Punch and Power series ampliifers from that particular generation had a non-defeat EQ built in. Even when you set the bass and treble knobs to 0, there still was 1 to 1.5 dB of equalization applied on both the bass and treble.

There was also an issue with the actual build of the amplifier itself that contributed to the "unique" sonic signature they produced on mids and highs. I can't quite remember what it was, but I'll post back if I find it.


----------



## xjoeyc23x (Oct 18, 2010)

ChrisB said:


> I could be wrong, but I believe the Punch and Power series ampliifers from that particular generation had a non-defeat EQ built in. Even when you set the bass and treble knobs to 0, there still was 1 to 1.5 dB of equalization applied on both the bass and treble.
> *
> There was also an issue with the actual build of the amplifier itself that contributed to the "unique" sonic signature they produced on mids and highs. I can't quite remember what it was, but I'll post back if I find it*.


Wow really? please do, i would love more information about this!


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

mosconiac thankfully put up some .pdf's of old magazine amp tests, including the Power 1000 in this thread. The Power 1000 had pretty good reviews in both tests. Great reading and worth saving some copies!!

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/product-selection-comparisons/82348-scans-old-school-big-amp-tests-csr-ca-e.html


For what it's worth, I have run my RF Power 1000c T-edition on the test bench and did not notice any SQ issues with the amp. Also did not detect any "bass boost". I use a pair of Behringer Truth B2031P monitors on my bench and with the 8" woofer I can usually tell if an amp has exaggerated bass frequencies. The Power 1000 is a straight gain amp. One of the test articles mentioned the amp has a rumble filter at about 20 Hz, but no mention of any other EQ.


----------



## xjoeyc23x (Oct 18, 2010)

wow yours looks beautiful lol...i have a black one in pretty good shape...i think i gotta sell it though as much as it hurts... i need cash!


----------

